# What's your life motto?



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

pocketDrop said:


> Ive heard this before and absolutely love it!!! Do you know where it's it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serenity_Prayer

My crazy father had this posted by his bedroom door. I think he used it as and excuse to forget about world problems he was afraid to address. My dad had a fear of being crucified. He thought saving the world was best left to Jesus.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

- Nowhere but Somewhere


----------



## SeagullStanley (Aug 7, 2018)

many have come and gone but the one that sits most significant is something like a twofold one although I seldom apply it since I often forget it:

What do you want?
What's stopping you?

Of course an I works as well as a You. 

I'm new around here, don't really know my type, and I've been browsing and hopping around, grazing, skimming, sampling, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Work hard, play harder.


----------



## DoctorRushB (Aug 8, 2018)

Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

DoctorRushB said:


> Sleep is for the weak.


My motto is better than yours.


----------



## DoctorRushB (Aug 8, 2018)

LCracker said:


> My motto is better than yours.


Copying and editing before I posted my motto. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

The 1st rule of improv is, "Just say yes."


----------



## pocketDrop (Jul 18, 2017)

DoctorRushB said:


> Sleep is for the weak.


Living by this has actually gotten me into trouble a time or two lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorRushB (Aug 8, 2018)

pocketDrop said:


> Living by this has actually gotten me into trouble a time or two lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It was supposed to be your baby bedtime, but then you ignored your mother's rules and then she got extremely irritated. You deserve a smack on the buttocks.


----------



## Etiennette (Mar 8, 2017)

Keep a cool head and a warm heart.


----------



## SeagullStanley (Aug 7, 2018)

*not sure if it technically qualifies as a Motto, but I kinda like it whatever it is*

I Know who the f**k I AM
I just don't know WHY 
I am who I Am.


----------



## temptingthesea (May 7, 2018)

[towards myself] 
I know NOTHING.

[towards relationships] 
People come, and _I_ let them go.


----------



## CowardlyPal (Jul 9, 2018)

Maybe if we lived forever we’d have time to understand things. But as it is, all we can do is marvel at how strange and mysterious the universe is and be glad we ever had the chance to exist at all.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

Think for yourself, question everything

If it feels/seems like everyone is doing it, don't. 

Who are you? Figure it out, until then your nothing/nobody 


What makes you happy is more important than pleasing others.
sounds selfish on the surface but took me 38 years to figure out and has done wonders for me.


----------



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

*"Deal with things as they are, not how you want them to be."*

This was from the written instructional material during flying lessons.
They've found that one big factor in aircraft accidents is this crazy part of human nature called _expectation_. 
When you don't expect something bad to happen you don't react promptly enough to avoid it when technically you had the time.
And when you do expect something good to happen you don't check thoroughly enough to make sure that's what's actually occurring.


*"These things happen".* 
Perhaps more of a mantra? I guess it's meant to offset my natural instinct, which is to fight whatever I find disappointing. Sometimes it's a better idea to let go and move on quickly.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

''If you're not growing, you're dying. Take every day as a new learning experience.''


----------



## Fohra (May 26, 2018)

“When health is absent, wisdom cannot reveal itself, art cannot manifest, strength cannot fight, wealth becomes useless, and intelligence cannot be applied.“


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Do what you love.
_
"The voice that reverberates the heart, reverberates through ours"_ is a saying that encapsulates/verifies this. If you do what is meaningful to you, others will find meaning in it; that's what I believe roud:


----------



## valosagutas (Nov 5, 2017)

Think outside of the box.


----------



## Vunar (Apr 1, 2016)

You cannot make everybody happy.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

If truth is what you seek, then the examined life will only take you on a long ride to the limits of solitude and leave you by the side of the road with your truth and nothing else.


----------



## Scottcowen (Sep 4, 2018)

Love God and His will shall always be acomplished in your life.


----------



## ShashaCruz (Jul 20, 2018)

Enjoy my lifestyle as much as possible and don't depend on anyone else


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Live, laugh and love. Life's too short not to.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

The people who really matter will know


----------



## Allana (Apr 19, 2018)

Live and let live.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Do not think that tradition is truth.... Zeus


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Don't trust anyone completely, because everyone will let you down eventually, albeit unintentionally. The only person you can really count on is yourself...

Go nihilism! 

Seriously though, be more self reliant everyone... Because even the most well intentioned people won't be there all the time.


----------



## ayanosuke01 (Oct 22, 2018)

Do whatever it is that makes you happy. As long as you're not intentionally hurting anyone in the process, go ahead and do it


----------



## Mozzarella (Oct 8, 2017)

“A lesson without pain is meaningless. For you cannot gain anything without sacrificing something else in return, but once you have overcome it and made it your own...you will gain an irreplaceable fullmetal heart.”


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

"Never quit. If you stumble get back up. What happened yesterday no longer matters. Today is another day so get on track and move closer to your dreams and goals. You can do it."


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a few.
"Be an optimist. There does not seem to be much use being anything else."
“The difference between a weed and a flower is a judgement.”
"If you want sense, you'll have to make it yourself."


----------



## Lady Cypris (Oct 26, 2018)

"Whatever"
"Fuck it!"
"Just do it"
"Keep it simple stupid"
"It is what it is"
"It doesn't really matter in the long run"
"Common sense is not common"
"I'm surrounded by idiots"
"You're stupid"

Wow. I sound pretty mean. o_o


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

"Vissi d'arte, vissi d'amore" (I lived for art, I lived for love) (Puccini's _Tosca_)


----------



## Fatal Destiny (Oct 4, 2018)

There is always a better way.


----------



## Elvish Lives (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't have a motto, per se, but there are three basic rules that I live by: never get less than twelve hours sleep, never play cards with a guy who has the same first name as a city; and never get involved with a woman with a tattoo of a dagger on her body.


----------



## Unnecessary (Jan 9, 2018)

From me- to me

You are a worthless waste of matter. You embody the most unattractive, unnecessary and incompatible with evolutionary theory. Your personality manifests itself physically too. You have terrible muscle insertions, bone structure and you have very little physical strength. You would have been killed in a heartbeat back in stoneage times.. You don't even deserve that today, so throw yourself under that train you take to work every morning, and make the world a better place


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

~moment to moment
~slow down to speed up


----------



## Jys (Oct 28, 2018)

Im a pessimist which is a optomist with experiance


----------

